# Capspray Aircoat



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't have any experience with this unit, however I have someone trying to get rid of an unused refurb unit. How is the performance/longevity? Noise? I am assuming it has a diaphragm pump bolted on top of the compressor? 

The gun is worth almost the asking price.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

If I owned 1 of these units it would be for CLEAR coats only. It would never see 1 drop of primer or paint.

They are not your everyday AAA sprayer, come on new rebuilt should tell you the first owner asked it to do something it couldn't handle.

I know if you dedicate them to clears only they hold up. Not real noisy but they are always running. Everything super clean all the time. The minute a strainer, bucket, hose, filter is rushed cleaned and not 100% your dead in the water.

You might as well become a mechanic or build your own custom diaphragm rig.

But if the gun is worth it why not.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

If you want a nice diaphragm AAA set up for not a lot of money I would go a route something like this.

Wagner 1250 airless and CP 5 CFM compressor
then all AAA accessories. 

The only thing that the aircoat has going for it, is everything is one unit. But the rig I have described will give low PSI and very low dead band.

Plus it can spray pretty much everything fine finish.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

StraightLines Aka Tommy, do you know which AAA AirCoat gun was offered with this unit?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't Rob, it isn't the same titan gun they sell with the new aaa they have. I think I will wait on getting it. I really like the Kremlin units.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> I don't Rob, it isn't the same titan gun they sell with the new aaa they have. I think I will wait on getting it. I really like the Kremlin units.


Me Too, at $1000.00 for a Xcite Gun and a Xtra
Tip I will be waiting also!!!

I am just happy to have AAA, there is a shop in town that has a Graco Merkur 30:1 .4 GPM at $1800.00.

But I am waiting for the Kremlin, I have my sights on the EOS 30-C25.


----------

